# mid '80's expert sought



## 37fleetwood (Feb 16, 2012)

I recently picked up this mid '80's Schwinn Cruiser 5 and I'm looking for someone who can help me pin down the mfg date. the stuff on the internet kinda indicated 1984 or so, but if someone knows for sure please chime in.
serial no. JU521119
badge stamped 0834
here's a photo:


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 16, 2012)

*I'm Not An Expert But...*

I think its from 1983 and '84. The letter U as the second digit on the frame is tell tale when the frame itself was made.Beginning with the letter A representing 1965 and leaving out the letters I and O... (Schwinn did that so not to be confused with the numbers 1 and 0)....the frame was made in 1983. The headbadge tells the actually assembly date, the last digit being a 4 and other attributes such as the bmx fork and the decals tell it to be from 1984.I think it was made in their Mississippi plant.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank You Pat.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 16, 2012)

Explain yourself Scott! What in blazes are you doing with a Schwinn product??


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Scott,
    First off the only areas I claim any expertise in are Harleys, hotrods, and women--and my ex-wives would seriously debate my claim to #3! Secondly, I know this is really a "friends" bike you are trying to get info on. I assume the 0834 is stamped on the head badge which translates to 23 Mar 1984. "083" is the Julian date and the "4" is the year. v/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 16, 2012)

just you guys wait! I picked up a '58 Jag Mark II at a local thrift store today.
being unemployed at the moment as I am I have decided to put my bicycle prowess to the test and pick up a few bargains and see if I can't flip them for a little more than I have into them in an effort to survive the current crisis. the problem I've been having is that if I do it with Huffmans I tend toward keeping them, if I do Schwinns there is no possibility I'll fall for them.


----------

